

Vpn-ws – A VPN system over websockets - unbit
https://github.com/unbit/vpn-ws

======
noir-york
What problem does this solve that SSL VPN doesn't? What is the rationale for
doing VPN over websockets?

~~~
unbit
Lot of networks have only access to http/https services, in addition to this
you get (for free) all of the authentication mechanisms supported by
webservers (like kerberos, radius, ldap and so on ...)

~~~
noir-york
"Lot of networks have only access to http/https services" \- indeed, which is
what SSL VPN solves.

~~~
unbit
at this point i have no idea of what an ssl vpn is :). The two kind of them i
am aware of are openvpn-like (a custom service running on a tcp/udp port, but
not on http) or the ones that are more "proxies" to internal networks. They do
not allow to interconnect peers or to use services like bonjour or any other
broadcast/multicast technology as they are at an higher layer. Am i missing
something ?

